# Rain



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

Was away to get some snaps seen as it was dry, but a heavy shower came on, so thought we'd try something different seen as the car would no longer be clean,

My bro didn't get much chance to play about with the settings too much seen as it was a main road and rain coming in the window etc, they were under or very over exposed, taken on his canon 40d

nothing special but edited these a wee bit on a free photo editor, no longer have p/s


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

pretty good, Iv always wanted to have a crack at some shots like this just never get the time of chance


----------



## -tom- (Jan 27, 2009)

looks really good


----------



## shinyphil (Mar 31, 2008)

Good shots, reminds me a bit of my beloved Top Gear. :car:


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

raise the shutter speed and they'll be fine .... nice start.


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

you just get funny looks driving about side by side in car parks lol so thought the road would be ok, shame they are not perfect but will keep trying, would love a jig but they dont come cheap even the d.i.y ones


----------



## luke123 (Mar 30, 2010)

If you have a look on youtube theres a few tutorials on there iv seen that help alot with this kind of shot, i watched one where the tripod stays on the bonnet of the car and you roll the car backwords down a slight hill. looked really good after.


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

you don't need a jig, really. If it's a 70mm or so, as long as you're between, say 1/60 and 1/200, it will look like there's movement behind and it's fast enough to lose camera shake. 

There's also a mount from Manfrotto for windows. Beanbags work, too. As would an 055 with the legs set properly.

Bret


----------



## SubtleAggressiv (Jul 17, 2010)

Some nice shots, must've been fun doing it


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

bretti_kivi said:


> you don't need a jig, really. If it's a 70mm or so, as long as you're between, say 1/60 and 1/200, it will look like there's movement behind and it's fast enough to lose camera shake.
> 
> There's also a mount from Manfrotto for windows. Beanbags work, too. As would an 055 with the legs set properly.
> 
> Bret


cool thanks, hoping to try some interior shots at night, with long shutter 
i have no back seats at the moment so plenty of room for the tripod


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

just make sure it's really, really solid in all directions. If you've got a remote release, then put that on constant trigger and 2 sec delay - that way, you can hide the release and it will keep shooting.

If you want to do some from in the car at night, turn your headlights off.

Bret


----------



## Franco50 (Feb 5, 2008)

Nice pics - really like the second one from the top. It justs needs the other car's mirror cloning out as it is a bit distracting but not sure if the freebie software will let you do that.


----------



## bigmc (Mar 22, 2010)

Nice pics but turn your fogs off!


----------



## ksm1985 (Dec 27, 2008)

bretti_kivi said:


> just make sure it's really, really solid in all directions. If you've got a remote release, then put that on constant trigger and 2 sec delay - that way, you can hide the release and it will keep shooting.
> 
> If you want to do some from in the car at night, turn your headlights off.
> 
> Bret


that'll be hard on a main road at night :lol:

i'll try sidelights for a moment or two, thanks 

here's a couple more



















just noticed how low at the back it seems to go when nailing it lol


----------



## bretti_kivi (Apr 22, 2008)

top one of those is much better, almost sharp 

Bret


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

the last one is cool, shame its blurry


----------



## Dornrade (Sep 26, 2009)

You really get the sense of movement in that last one. Great stuff!


----------

